# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello from first  time renovator

## harvo

Hi all 
First time renovator here from NSW Central Coast.  
Im about to start building an extension on a two storey house, the extension will be an oversized double garage off the back of the existing garage with an alfresco area on the first floor/garage roof. This will include removing a couple of exterior walls and a small reno of the exisiting kitchen to allow it to open out into the new alfresco area. Currently have plans in with local council and all going well I should have approval mid Jan.  
Im hoping to use this forum to get some tips and tricks on things like choosing a builder, deciding on design elements and all that.  
Harvo

----------

